# Rating



## SLT (Feb 28, 2020)

Why Uber hide 5 stars rating from drivers?
For example, If the rider rates drivers less then 5 stars, within 1 second appear in dashboards, but if the drivers makes the efforts and giving good service to the riders and makes 10 to 15 5 stars rating, but wouldn’t shows in dashboard, and the rating stayed the same.
If you call uber support or send them email, they saying sorry and can’t helps.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I have to say most riders have no idea they even have a rating from drivers. I certainly didn't when I was a 'new' pax. In fact, for a while Uber hid where the pax rating WAS in the pax app. 
And those who know, rarely give a hoot. 
I wonder did a pax complain about not getting a rating from you? Not really tracking the issue.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

So you rating is the last 500 ratings averaged out. If you have a 5 star from a passenger more then likely and old 5 star is pushed off and is no longer counted, that's why when you get a 5 star and your rating more then likely doesn't change. When you get a bad rating it pushes out an old 5 star so your ratings go down. If you get enough 5 stars it will push a bad rating off. This is why when you get a new 5 star it doesn't do anything right away but you will eventually get your rating up if you get enough five stars to push a bad rating off

The ratings go in order, hence the I don't see an effect right away from a 5 star, just keep getting them and the bad rating will be pushed back and fall off, think of it as a table where you can fit 500 dominos on it in a row, when you get a new one it pushes the old one on the other end off no matter if it's a 5 star or one star. The average is only what's on the the table so if you had 4 bad ratings but not on the end when you push a 5 star off it doesn't affect the average. Eventually the bad ratings get pushed off and your rating goes up but for every bad rating it takes 500 new ratings for it to go away


----------



## SLT (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi
Thanks for the comments 
Ask one of your good rider to push the five stars button just for test, and then looks at your rating, won’t appear in your dashboard , not at all, even try for 10 times, it’s the same, even your bad rating not moved, by the way i am new, what do you mean by PAX?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Pax = Passenger with Uber X

They used to show your total ratings, there you could see if you got a rating, when they redid the app they took that out.

Think of it like this, you have 5 ratings
5 5 5 5 5
You get a bad rating
1 5 5 5 5
Then you get a new rating
5 1 5 5 5
The average between the two doesn't change on the new rating
5 5 1 5 5
Still no change
5 5 5 1 5
Still no change
5 5 5 5 1
Still no change
5 5 5 5 5
Ratings go up
Each raising registers, it just doesn't affect the average

This is what happens over 500 ratings, I'm not going to expand that much but the average doesn't change because your good rating caused an old good rating to no longer count


----------



## SLT (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

This is why even though you had someone rate you 5 stars but your average didn’t change, the only way you rating goes up is if #500 was that bad rating and was replaced by the new rating. Now if you had 500 people all rate you 5 stars in a row all you would see the bad rating go away and your average go up. It’s a funky system, but once you know how it behaves it becomes an annoyance. Don’t worry about your rating unless Uber says they are going to deactivate you, just keep doing a good job and your ratings will show that over time and remember that no matter what you do someone will be unhappy, isolated bad ratings are annoying and best to just move on, only react to repeat bad ratings, then you know you need to change


----------



## SLT (Feb 28, 2020)

Thank you so much, appreciate


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SLT said:


> Why Uber hide 5 stars rating from drivers?
> For example, If the rider rates drivers less then 5 stars, within 1 second appear in dashboards, but if the drivers makes the efforts and giving good service to the riders and makes 10 to 15 5 stars rating, but wouldn't shows in dashboard, and the rating stayed the same.
> If you call uber support or send them email, they saying sorry and can't helps.


What are you asking? I

Anyone?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Here's the real question... Why do you care about a fake system that's made up to try and manipulate you... Just drive and give good service and let the chips fall where they may... To hell with the rating system....


----------



## SLT (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks Ratman
Already Nicfit give a nice explanation


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Actually... Uber used to show the driver the total 5 star lifetime count through the app. It was taken away prob close to 2 years ago. Uber does not want a driver to know when they get a 5 star as it makes it easier to calculate when your next lowest rating should fall off... with the current setup, Uber can withhold 5 star ratings, the driver would never know...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SLT said:


> If you call uber support or send them email, they saying sorry and can't helps.


That's pretty much their answer to any & all support requests. &#129335;‍♂


----------

